# Solved: How do I convert .olm files back to Mac Mail?



## PaulLaMori (Jul 22, 2013)

I have thousands of emails in various folders. I am using outlook 2011 for mac right now and want to switch to Mac mail. I have tries one or two mehtods to transfer like drag and drop and Imap, but was unsuccessful every time I tried them. 

Are there any other solutions available for this problem?
Please help!


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

sounds like your solution lies here http://www.pradeepgeorge.com/blog/e...any-third-party-applications-applicabale-lion


----------



## PaulLaMori (Jul 22, 2013)

Apple online store provided me the solution for migrating emails from outlook 2011 to mac mail. Olm converter pro is the tool.
Every email was transferred successfully, the data was retained and also the folder hierarchy was saved by this tool.
Highly impressed :up:

Thanks for help.


----------

